# to clean or not to clean



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

in my salt tank I normally leave on side of the tank unscrubed so algae and coraline grow alot. I figured this is benificial for snails and my fish often graze there. phosphated stay low so I ask is this a bad idea because I rarely see others do this.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this is a good idea and use it myself. I don't touch the back wall.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I only clean the front wall on mine,I think alot of people do it. Certainly not something I'd want to try if I had nitrate or phosphate issues as it could get out of hand quick


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok cool so im not crazy its just so funny when people come over and see the freshwater so clean they always ask why is the salt tank so dirty. I try to exp lain its not dirty its just a little algae. I guess fish peps understand


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats why we come to the forums lol nice to talk to people who get it


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

You're not alone. I'm here with you....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

beautiful tank man


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> beautiful tank man


Thx man! That was taken 3 months ago, before i added $400 of frags. Now you can barely see any sand.... Lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

You'l be glueing frags on your back wall soon enough lol forget about coraline lol



JTang said:


> Thx man! That was taken 3 months ago, before i added $400 of frags. Now you can barely see any sand.... Lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice tank my back wall looks same


----------

